# شرح مفصل لبرنامج Norton Ghost (ارجو التثبيت )



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

*شرح مفصل لبرنامج Norton Ghost (ارجو التثبيت )*

أقدم لكم اليوم شرحاً مفصلاً للبرنامج الرائع و المفيد جداً
Norton Ghost 9
-----
البرنامج يعتبر الأفضل بين برامج المتخصص في أخذ صورة عن القرص الصلب
حيث يمكنك أخذ نسخة من قرصك الصلب بما فيه من ويندوز و برامج و أستعادتها
متى تشاء أيضاً يمكنك تهيئة قرصك الصلب و أستعادة كل برامجك بإستخدام هذا البرنامج
مما يوفر عليك الجهد و الوقت في عملية تنصيب الويندوز و من ثم البرامج التي تريدها
-------------
نبدأ مع واجهة البرنامج 
==






==

نبدأ مع Backup Drives
==





=






==






==






==






==






==






==

و الأن مع كيفية عمل جدولة للبرنامج بحيث يأخذ نسخة من القرص الصلب كل يوم او كل أسبوع او كل شهر
==





​


----------



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

*تكملة الشرح*


نبدأ مع Base with Incrementals
==






==











==






==






==
و الآن مع كيفية أستعادة ملف أو مجلد من النسخة التي قمنا بها
Restore Files or Folders
==






==






==






==

==

و الآ مع كيفية أستعادة قرص كامل
Restore a Drive
==





​


----------



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

*التكملة*








==






==

ثم اضغط Next و سيتم عمل إستعادة النسخة
==
و الآن مع كيفية نقل قرص كامل إلي قرص اخر
Copy one drive to another
==






==






==

بعدها إضغط Next ثم Next و سيتم إستعادة النسخة
ملاحظة مهمة البرنامج مميز جدا حيث يمكنه ان يقوم بإستعادة النسخة مع عملية تهيئة القرص
لذلك لن تحتاج بعد اليوم الي فرمتة او تهيئة القرص الصلب أبداً
==
للتحميل حفظ بأسم
http://www.fixdown.com/soft/20124.asp?free=sdtel-downs

==============================================​


----------



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

لو عايزبن اى شىء فى صيانة الكمبيوتر
انا موجود


----------



## hima85222 (22 يناير 2006)

شكرا بولا لكن فى حاجة

أنت لسة ما شرحتش أزاى تزود مساحة الهرد بتاعك من خلال البرنامج دة

لكن لك جزيل الشكر على الشرح الجميل دة

ربنا يباركك

ويعوضك

شكرا


----------



## Michael (22 يناير 2006)

شكرات بولا جهد يستحق القدير


----------



## pola (23 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا هيما
بس عايز اقول ليك نصيحة
انا ماشقتش اى برنامج حقيقى يزود مساحة الهارد
لانها طريقةلا تعقل بالمنطق


----------



## pola (23 يناير 2006)

شكرا على ردك الجميل يا مايكل


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك يابولا
نادر ناجى


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك


----------

